# Baytril Overdose?



## Ille (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello fellow hedgiefolks!
I wonder if any of you have had experience with an abundance of Baytril? I took my new hedgie (10 weeks old) to the vet (sneezes and sniffles) and she prescribed Baytril. The dosage was supposed to be .03ml every 12 hours. What the tech printed on the bottle and marked on the syringe, however, was .3ml instead. This is what I have been giving him for 3 days now...until this afternoon when I went back to the vet since it seemed like a lot of antibiotic for a little dude like him. The vet wasn't available and the tech gave me an "oops, my bad" and said that the larger dosage wouldn't hurt him. Anyone have a similar experience that could give me any advice?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know about an overdose, I'm just curious as to how much does your hog weight? Mustard just finished a treatment with Baytril and her dosage was 0.2ml every 12 hours. She weights 315g.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It all depends on the strength of the antibiotic what the dosage is. I've never had anyone on a dosage of anything that was over .1 It's always been .0 something. One time they forgot the zero and I thought it odd so phoned and asked about it. 

I think if the too strong dose was going to cause an issue, it would have by now but I really don't know for sure. I'd phone again and ask the vet.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Nancy said:


> It all depends on the strength of the antibiotic what the dosage is. I've never had anyone on a dosage of anything that was over .1 It's always been .0 something. One time they forgot the zero and I thought it odd so phoned and asked about it.
> 
> I think if the too strong dose was going to cause an issue, it would have by now but I really don't know for sure. I'd phone again and ask the vet.


It was Enrofloxacin 68mg, 0.2ml twice a day. Hopefully I didn't overdose her. It's been 4 days since we finished treatment.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

The amount you're going to give your hedgie also depends on the strength of the medicine. 

Susana, a thought: some formulations are weaker than others, so you'd need to measure out more to get the same effect. Yours might be just perfect for your little one.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> The amount you're going to give your hedgie also depends on the strength of the medicine.
> 
> Susana, a thought: some formulations are weaker than others, so you'd need to measure out more to get the same effect. Yours might be just perfect for your little one.


Thank you!


----------



## Ille (Jan 9, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback, thank you. The dose of Baytril supposed to be given every 12 hours was 0.03ml. The vets office made a mistake and wrote 0.3ml on the label (10 times the correct dose) and this was what I was giving the poor little guy instead. Trying to sort it out with the vets office since then has been terribly difficult and I won't get into it except to say that I will never be going back there...I couldn't even speak to a vet tonight after traveling for 2 hours to get there before the office closed. He's had really soft green stool, no appetite and won't even take water...all this after the office had said that the huge doses of antibiotic probably wouldn't affect him. 
I've just been reading all of the various posts on this forum going back ages and ages to get as much information as possible. I'll be keeping my Huffalump warm, well hydrated and doing my best to get some nutrition into him. There's lots of good reading here, thanks to all who post answers to all of those questions out there. Hedgies are such rewarding pets


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Baytril is really hard on their tummies even without an overdosed amount. You will need to start syringe feeding and watering him and you can also give probiotics between the doses. 

There is no excuse for a vet not talking to you considering this was all THEIR mistake. 

Poor little guy.


----------



## jenny11 (Jan 15, 2011)

I’m sure your hedgie will be fine. Just so you know, it is impossible to kill a hedgehog due to a Baytril overdose, it is hard on their tummies, but very unlikely it will kill them. I have 3 hogs and I have overdosed 2 of them before due to a mistake the receptionist made on the label of the Baytril bottle. I was giving Lily .5 mls (should have been .05) for one week (7 days) I thought for sure she was a goner but she survived, I took her back to the vet and he said she would be fine. My other hog George was taking .3 mls (instead of .03) for 5 days and he survived. They were both ill, not eating or drinking and had soft stool and vomiting, but as long as you keep up with hydrating him with a syringe he should be fine. If he wasn’t eating, drinking, lethargic before the overdose then if he is to pass, it’s most likely the initial sickness which caused death. My vet suggested a pro-biotic to counteract the upset stomach from the overdose, I had one dose of the fort flora (pro-biotic) in Lily and the next day she was back to 100%, not sure if you've tried that but it will definitely make a difference.


----------



## ZUF (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone
I'm accidentally looking after a long-eared hedgehog which is weak n sick. There's blood in her urine n lots of worms!I took her to two different vets and she was given oxyvet and sephalexine for two weeks and also wormer that i dont know it's name. Since she didn't get well i decided to treat her myself. I live in iran and i really can't find a skilled exotic vet... anyway after the researches i've done on the net i got her this medicines: telmin 100 mg, panacur 100 mg and baytril 5 which is for injection. I wonder how i can give her this meds with the proper dosage? since i dont want to take her to another vet is it possible to add baytril in her water? thank you in advance,i really appreciate your help.


----------

